# Problem Glass Tile Shower



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I'm not a plumber, and I am not a shower enclosure expert.

But:

What are the wall's materialss under the tile comprised of?
Could you have a leak in your line somewhere in the wall?
Check your drain, could water be escaping thru that somehow?


----------



## robin2107 (Mar 11, 2007)

The walls are green board. It's almost like the floor is absorbing water.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

robin2107 said:


> The walls are green board. It's almost like the floor is absorbing water.


 
ohhh....not good....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As you might have read already on this site....a vapor barrier on the rough framing with cement board installed over it along with silicone is really the way to go when installing shower tile work.

But, that's 'water' under the bridge... or in this case...under the tile? 

:huh: 

Sorry to make a 'pun' at your expense....but it was there and I had to ... er....um .....sorry...

Anyways - did you roll the membrane up the wall? Did you make sure that it was not cut or penetrated at all any where along the pan area and up the wall?


----------



## robin2107 (Mar 11, 2007)

There where no punctures and the membrane went up the wall to about the point that it looks water logged - 8 inches.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

robin2107 said:


> There where no punctures and the membrane went up the wall to about the point that it looks water logged - 8 inches.


Wow...I think that tells you something...the water is being held at that 8 inches because of the 'basin' that was created with the membrane. So the membrane is holding it. 

One area to check is where your tile meets the shower pan itself...

This article talks about some factors/area to examine with a leaky shower: 

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/knowhow/bath/article/0,16417,218790,00.html


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Also,

You could send a PM to *R&D Tile*, a member on this forum site....regarding this issue.


----------



## robin2107 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks a bunch. I'll read the article right away.


----------



## MikeF (Sep 28, 2006)

The green board behind your tile is wicking water up from the pan. Simple as that. Green board shouldn't have been used, but the problem isn't that simple, even CBU and Hardi will wick, but not as bad. DensShield would have been a better choice. 

Glass tiles require a bullet proof system to ensure no water wicks up behind them. This is going on in showers all over the country, but you can
t see through stone, cermaic and porcelain tile so nobody knows about it. Glass you can see through.

Time for a tear out unfortunately.


----------

